# Anyone need a Process Server/Courier/Warehouse worker?



## Suprman (Jul 11, 2011)

Looking for any work you could throw my way. Recently moved to Pensacola to help out my Recently Widowed Mother and have spent more of my savings then planned and My Online Business is not doing as well either.

experienced working in retail, warehouse, maintenance, automotive, delivery, some construction/electrical, as well as personal assistant and process server

Resume and references available. 

Education
Georgia Institute of Technology -- Atlanta, GA
	B.S. Management, 2004-Present
Brookwood High School -- Snellville, GA
	College Prep/Technical Dual Diploma with Distinction, May 2004
Professional Experience
John Fox Investigations, Process Server, 2009-2011
	Acted as a Personal Assistant, Courier, Investigative and Office Assistant to Mr. John Fox.
	Routinely filed documents in Courts of Georgia.
	Efficiently and professionally handled day-to-day operations.
ABC Courier, Courier, 2009-2009
	Acted as a courier for many Atlanta Metro Companies.
	Effective delivery of tires, parts, and legal documents with minimal supervision.
Summit Racing Equipment, Warehouse Specialist, 2006-2009
	Supported stock inventory and pick and pack inventory
	forklift/reach truck trained
	Assisted in receiving product and recorded into inventory, warranty claims, inter-company transfers, and recall and RTM Procedures.
	Maintained cycle counts and made the correct adjustments through investigation.
Party City of Atlanta, Customer Service Representative, 2002-2006
	Aided in restock and inventory according to company standards.
	Maintained all cash handling protocols set forth by the company.
	Assisted customers with their purchases and provided exceptional customer service.
Interests
	StrictlyStang.com, Owner, 2002-Current
	Phi Kappa Sigma, Leadership team, 2005
	Humane Society of Pensacola, Volunteer, 2011-Current


----------

